

BigDog robot is back with a new video - jkush
http://gizmodo.com/372272/video-of-bigdog-beta-quadruped-robot-is-so-stupid-its-hilarious?autoplay=true

======
as
It took me a moment, but I thought BigDog had traveled even deeper into the
uncanny valley before realizing it was two guys in black tights.

------
riklomas
Amusing but isn't this more suitable for Digg/Reddit?

~~~
anewaccountname
The fact that you even dare ask the question of whether humor belongs here
means that your whole post itself must be some kind of elaborate joke, and, as
I thought everyone here knew god damned well, humor is not tolerated here! Ban
Him.

------
r7000
A lesson in marketing. Timely + hilarious.

------
astine
So creepy... So creepy... So creepy...

------
jkush
I'm amazed that BigDog is capable of using a swing!

------
tyohn
ok that made me laugh - kreative :)

------
TrevorJ
I love that.

